# Anyone have a Revell Skull?



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey all. I was wondering if anyone has a Revell skull in their model stash anywhere. I have been looking all around for one, and have only been able to find one eBay post. If anyone has one, I would be willing to buy it. PM me or post here if you have one that you would like to part with. Thanks.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd snag the one on ebay if I were you...60 bucks is a pretty good price 

A1c Vintage Revell Plastic Model Kit/Human Skull Life Size Glow in the Dark! | eBay
Mcdee


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

That seems a bit pricy... Is it really worth it?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

cooperevans001 said:


> That seems a bit pricy... Is it really worth it?


It's 40 years old... and still sealed
Here's one by Lindburg for 50 bucks... I had the Revell one and I think I paid about $45.00 back in the 70's...I'd say it's worth it...
2006 Discontinued Lindberg Model kit full size Pirate&apos;s Skull for Halloween new | eBay


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

Okay, I will try to get it. And, the Lindberg skull isnt discontinued. Go to their website, and you can still purchase it. The Revell/Renwal/Skilcraft is the one I want,


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

I am going to try to cast and mold all the parts to the Revell kit to hopefully get the kit back out there for people to have.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think the good folks at REVELL would be too happy about someone recasting their kit. They may just re release the kit at anytime as they still own the rights and molds....
Mcdee


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, I would mostly use it for personal use, and molds are always tossed around. The Lindberg skull has been sold under countless names, same as the Revell skull.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

The Revell skull kit is the better of the two kits, IMO. The teeth are molded individually in the Revell kit but are molded together in the lingberg kit (three parts for the upper teeth and three for the lower).


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

cooperevans001 said:


> Well, I would mostly use it for personal use, and molds are always tossed around. The Lindberg skull has been sold under countless names, same as the Revell skull.


Yeah, good luck with that excuse when you get the Cease and Desist order from Revell.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Revell kit is a reissue of the old Renwal kit. Lindberg's kit is their own. As far as I know, the Lindberg kit is still around. If not, it should not be hard to find. Lindberg has also sold the old Pyro half skull/brain.

There are some Lindberg skull kits "new in the box" on eBay starting at $29. Tower Hobbies has it for $35 with free shipping


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

If any of you have one, or know who does, please contact me.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It would also cost more in materials to make a copy of a 1/1 skull kit than it would to just buy the thing. I can't imagine making molds for all of the individual teeth...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> It's 40 years old... and still sealed
> Here's one by Lindburg for 50 bucks... I had the Revell one and I think I paid about $45.00 back in the 70's...I'd say it's worth it...
> 2006 Discontinued Lindberg Model kit full size Pirate&apos;s Skull for Halloween new | eBay


I wouldn't pay that.
The Lindberg skull was just in the clearance bin along with those torture kits for less than $10 a few months ago. So they are cheap and plentiful.
Besides, I wouldn't buy anything from that seller. All his prices are inflated. Look at the other stuff he is selling.
$50 for a Kogar? Everyone else is still selling them for $20.

Anyway, the Revell Skull. Depends on how soon he wants it. There was another that did sell around $60 not too long ago. While there were 2 or 3 that sold around $30 back in August.
So, they do turn up.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

Contacted Revell. Turns out that they sold the mold a while back. Trying to find the company that they sold it to.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

What torture kits?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I have one I bought in 1969, and used as a magic prop when I did kiddie shows. I still have it and drag it out every Halloween. Next to some foam pumpkins with faces (Chris Walis?)


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

cooperevans001 said:


> What torture kits?


These ones
*BRAND NEW* SEALED "WEIRD OHS" MEDIEVAL TORTURE MODEL KITS, LOT-OF-ALL 3!


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

I have done some research, and I think the skull was originally Renwal. Somehow, Renwal passed it onto Revell. Reve used it a bit, and sold it to Skilcraft. The skilcraft kit was sold as HUMANLAB in the 1990's, and has since not appeared, to my research... I will keep looking though...


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

TAY666 said:


> These ones
> *BRAND NEW* SEALED "WEIRD OHS" MEDIEVAL TORTURE MODEL KITS, LOT-OF-ALL 3!


Those are among the ugliest looking model kits that I have ever seen.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Proper2 said:


> Those are among the ugliest looking model kits that I have ever seen.


Well, y'know, they were first produced in the 1960s, so hallucinogens were probably involved.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

cooperevans001 said:


> I have done some research, and I think the skull was originally Renwal. Somehow, Renwal passed it onto Revell. Reve used it a bit, and sold it to Skilcraft. The skilcraft kit was sold as HUMANLAB in the 1990's, and has since not appeared, to my research... I will keep looking though...


Yeah I said it was Renwal on the last page. Revell reissued it under their own name and, as you mention, it was also out under the Skilcraft name. The Renwal skul is not the same as the Lindberg skull, although Lindberg have also sold at least two different skull kits over the decades.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Oct 23, 2016)

Found a Renwal skull for half the price of that Revell skull, and purchased it.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

$60 including delivery is not a lot of money for this, folks. Not in this day and age. It just isn't.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can get the skull kits for less than that. Tower had the Lindberg one for $35 and they often have $2 shipping. Yeah $60 in 2016 isn't "too bad" but why pay more than you have to? The Revell skull is on eBay for $36 (new issue kit too) and with free shipping.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

https://www.skeleton-factory.com/bu...A1354DA98C08&gclid=CMSvr8HEpNACFQkHaQodnacFuA
https://www.skeleton-factory.com/skulls/life-size-skulls


----------

